# How stow your knives



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

A good fillet knife may not come with a sheath. No problem! Take a length of solid pool noodle and glue it inside an appropriate size length of PVC. Then just push you knives in. Be sure they are clean with no salt or water. One noodle can hold 3 knives. Also get a sharpening steel to put in with the knives and use it BEFORE your knives get dull.


----------

